# Imperial knights!!



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/04/hurry-imperial-knights-unveiled-by-gw.html

Here's the first leaks.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

oh my nerdgasm, I need to start gettin the older ones first XD


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Gw is trying to sell us even more big toys...


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

They are trying to balance out from the Wraithknight buffing obviously :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks like waiting to get a Knight was the right choice for this guy! Stoked on more weapon options, plus this 'army' really needs a book that's relevant (ie. not four pages of knowledge for two units and a bunch of rules that don't exist any more).

I wonder how close the bodies will be, whether one chassis will fit all the weapons with a bit of magnet love. For variety's sake, don't ya know.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

ntaw said:


> Looks like waiting to get a Knight was the right choice for this guy!


I'm pleased that I waited as well. I've wanted a knight with two guns like the shadowed image at 0:14 of the video since they were first released. And it looks like i'll finally be able to get one without having to buy two Knight and kitbash them.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm pleased that I waited as well. I've wanted a knight with two guns like the shadowed image at 0:14 of the video since they were first released. And it looks like i'll finally be able to get one without having to buy two Knight and kitbash them.
> 
> 
> LotN


Well to be fair im here so you didnt have to 


I have to say this makes me a happy bunny i couldnt for the life of me understand why they only released one model when they could have produced loads of variants in plastic


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I've had my knight kit for about a year now, found one for 130$ with shipping.
Cant wait to see the new weapons... can you say magnetic conversion !


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm glad I waited then.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Lol prices on bols are up... 25£ for the book 95£ for the knight warden and 7.5£ for the data cards.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ so about the same prices as they are now.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It seems like the Knights are going to have a more heavy aesthetic. That should be interesting to see.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

*prays for a plasma weapon*

...

*also sacrifices some guardsmen to the chaos gods, that there will be chaos kits/upgrade model pack too*


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Vlocano cannon, power fist and a multi barrelled.autocannon. can only assume the latter is for pesky flyers


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder how the fist will differ from the chainsword.

Strength D is strength D. Maybe some re-rolling the D table shenanigans.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not to mention fucking gigantic missile pods on their backs.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

after all the complaining about the eldar D spam problem..i wonder how long before we start hearing from eldar players about how OP the new knights will be:laugh:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Go back to olden times epic and i think the difference between sword and fist for knights and titans was that fists could aim to rip chunks out of the enemy as a stronger attack, but i think it was harder to hit with it.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well... I just might have to get one! (from B&C)


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

@Matcap very cool. I will have to get me a copy!


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Mini-Reaver incoming.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, I think I found my favorite: 










Also rules for the new weapons can be found here: http://imgur.com/a/zVYDs


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

*You can throw monstrous creatures around like it's the major league!*


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Other than ranged D they got it all, now. Not godly against flyers but at least there's an answer. Or should I say, too bad there's an answer. :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

- Translation from librisrouge at B&C:


> Ran through Google Translate:
> May be replaced by a thunderclap Fist his reapers chain sword
> May be replaced by a Melter his machine gun
> May receive a single the following ruckenmorntierten weapons
> ...


----------



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's something that popped up on my facebook feed:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Not impressed. It's the same kit just with different weapons options. I was hoping for a different body type, like we've seen in the old Epic stuff. They could have just released a weapons upgrade sprue.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Whhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy no chaos Knight GW? 
These are looking pretty good. You got to love throwing landraiders and broods of Carnifex. .. ..


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

What the fuck? Looks like the Knight Castigator better get a wiggle on. 8 versus 12 shots?

Where can I get one with paired Gatlings?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Their like... wraithknights eh? MORE DAKKA ON DA IMP KNIGHTS !


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

DaisyDuke said:


> Whhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyy no chaos Knight GW?
> These are looking pretty good. You got to love throwing landraiders and broods of Carnifex. .. ..


Lord of Skulls is all you get! All we'll ever need, and it has the fluffiest points cost ever, for an added bonus!

I doubt we'll ever see chaos knights, but who knows?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm really not seeing the need for, or rage at the lack of, a Chaos knight. Considering the ease with which even the most basic conversions to give a knight an appropriately Chaos look can be carried out, it just doesn't make sense. Just be happy that such stunning models are coming out.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really not seeing the need for, or rage at the lack of, a Chaos knight. Considering the ease with which even the most basic conversions to give a knight an appropriately Chaos look can be carried out, it just doesn't make sense.


Yeah, but still battle brothers for a knight as allies would be nice....

Besides the new Gatling cannon is heavy 12 s6 ap3


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I can't wait for these, you'll be better off with a knight than a warhound


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mrknify said:


> Yeah, but still battle brothers for a knight as allies would be nice....


So it's lack of Chaos rules rather than lack of Chaos specific minis that's the problem? That's fair enough, and something that could be fixed in a WD.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Khorne's Fist said:


> So it's lack of Chaos rules rather than lack of Chaos specific minis that's the problem?


Pretty much. Most of us who play chaos love the idea of using tainted imperial troops in our armies (well I do) an I'm hoping we will get a dark mechanus cult to call our own.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I will be getting a Knight Crusader, although honestly, I hate that you can't have paired weapons. It rather bothers me, I like symmetry. I just can't decide if I'll paint it to my Thousand Sons and deal with the consequences of alliances, or just paint it up in red and cover it in cogs and skulls, even though i don't have a mechancium army.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Xabre said:


> I will be getting a Knight Crusader, although honestly, I hate that you can't have paired weapons. It rather bothers me, I like symmetry. I just can't decide if I'll paint it to my Thousand Sons and deal with the consequences of alliances, or just paint it up in red and cover it in cogs and skulls, even though i don't have a mechancium army.



Do what i did. Give it it's own color scheme, then fill in some of the armor plates with heraldry from your their armies to denote that he freeblade has ties to them


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really not seeing the need for, or rage at the lack of, a Chaos knight. Considering the ease with which even the most basic conversions to give a knight an appropriately Chaos look can be carried out, it just doesn't make sense. Just be happy that such stunning models are coming out.


No rage, just a little bit of poor smartassery. I think there will be other superheavies down the line for Chaos, but I think they will take the shape of daemons. I just hope that whatever they come up with is actually different from the knight, just for some diversity. You're right that a reasonable use of knights can work with a CSM army just fine. Lack of allies is just part of the faction. By the same token, I've never bothered with Necrons or Dark Eldar and they're both super cool armies. Oh, and Orks too.

The knights are really cool, though.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I'm really not seeing the need for, or rage at the lack of, a Chaos knight. Considering the ease with which even the most basic conversions to give a knight an appropriately Chaos look can be carried out, it just doesn't make sense. Just be happy that such stunning models are coming out.


Since when is asking a question a "rage"? I'm pretty sure all those peeps who have invested in the last book and bought a couple of the previous knights will be a little bit pissed right now.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think GW have turned away from the old "imperials get one so we must give a spikey one to the chaos peeps" way of working, besides there was an awful amount of complaints,piss taking and name calling when GW produced the lord of skulls, forgefield and helldrake, maybe they iced any plans to produce a chaos knight because of it?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

bitsandkits said:


> i think GW have turned away from the old "imperials get one so we must give a spikey one to the chaos peeps" way of working, besides there was an awful amount of complaints,piss taking and name calling when GW produced the lord of skulls, forgefield and helldrake, maybe they iced any plans to produce a chaos knight because of it?


I was taking a look on forgeworld, looking at images through google... I noticed many of the decimator images suggest the decimator to be very similar in size to the knights. Still its not a super heavy walker and super heavy walkers are in all the nerd rage now a days.

Ps... khorne daemonkin gives heldrake rampage + some other quirks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

mrknify said:


> I was taking a look on forgeworld, looking at images through google... I noticed many of the decimator images suggest the decimator to be very similar in size to the knights. Still its not a super heavy walker and super heavy walkers are in all the nerd rage now a days.
> 
> Ps... khorne daemonkin gives heldrake rampage + some other quirks.


 the knight is about twice the height of the decimator


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> i think GW have turned away from the old "imperials get one so we must give a spikey one to the chaos peeps" way of working, besides there was an awful amount of complaints,piss taking and name calling when GW produced the lord of skulls, forgefield and helldrake, maybe they iced any plans to produce a chaos knight because of it?


that you think GW actually listen and reads what the fan base says/writes is actually cute.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

neferhet said:


> that you think GW actually listen and reads what the fan base says/writes is actually cute.


the fact you think they dont is sad, granted sometimes it may feel that they dont, but in many areas they cant listen to the fanbase, because if they did they would go out of business in a week, but in some areas they do, also communication comes in many forms, not just bitching and whining on forums like ours. 

The main difference people dont think gw listen is GW dont actively engage in satisfying every fan boy/hater with a facebook post answer or enter in to debates about why this release or that release is unfair because they got an update last year or about prices etc etc. Some see this as a failure because we live in the "internet age" ,others dont, GW do listen and read, they just know there own business well enough not to knee jerk react to anything posted online,they are playing a far bigger and longer game than we understand, despite hard economic times, the advent of kickstarters and the most genuine competition both legal and illegal they have ever faced, they are still number one and looking at most of the releases in the last 18 months they are far from ready to give up the crown and are definitely tapping into what the fans want to see them produce .


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I wasn't as keen on the first knights as most around here I must say,
however these have just done things to me that plastic models should never do....:blush:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, I was thinking about getting a new knight to go with my Skitarii. The new weapons look sweet and are just begging for magnets.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Your words "an awful amount of complaints,piss taking and name calling when GW produced the lord of skulls, forgefield and helldrake, maybe they iced any plans to produce a chaos knight because of it"

This piss talking comes from the "internet base". they don't listen to that shit. they listen to polite and organized requests or letters (saw that happen many times!), they listen to cash flow. They are still listening to the sound of cash coming from REGULAR knights being sold: when it's over, they'll start producing Chaos Knights (if they ever will) and will listen to that other dingling sound.

Anyway, i really want to buy the HURLER KNIGHT!!! that's violent in so many ways i can't even...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I can totally see a Hurler Knight painted up with the Night Lords scheme - lightning, lightning everywhere.

And Land Raiders, carnifex, dreadnoughts, dinobots, and wraith knights (since they are not Gargantuan IIRC) being hurled in the name of chaos.

:laugh:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Would've been great if you could throw them back and forth between Knights, 40k volleyball. :laugh:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I really want to see the rest of that 'Hurl' rule!!

Very curious to see how many variants we get in this Codex once it's released. There only being two in the last one always made me look at it sideways.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Matcap said:


> Would've been great if you could throw them back and forth between Knights, 40k volleyball. :laugh:


Want!! So Much Want!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> I really want to see the rest of that 'Hurl' rule!!
> 
> Very curious to see how many variants we get in this Codex once it's released. There only being two in the last one always made me look at it sideways.


I expect it to be 4 as the new kit will add 2 (warden and crusader) we will never see units in a new codex that dont have models thanks to chapterhouse.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

HURL rules:














> ia Nickolas94 on Warseer
> New Imperial Knight(s)
> Warden
> right arm: Avenger Gatling Cannon
> ...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really going to have find good counters to these because every man and his dog will have one in their list!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The ability to double up the CCWs is interesting. A knight with two power fists would look very cool.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Pick up a Battlewagon, shake all the Orks out of it, drop a Str7 Large Blast on them.

Think green tic-tacs.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Wraighknight Winging! Carnifex Caroms! Land Raider Launching! Basilisk Bowling! 

I think they read too much Warmachine.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Creon said:


> I think they read too much Warmachine.


Oh crap, yeah, top-heavy robots that can throw people around does sound familiar now you mention it...


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> Really going to have find good counters to these because every man and his dog will have one in their list!


My dog does not have one....


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Then your dog is behind the power curve.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

mrknify said:


> My dog does not have one....


And I bet the other dogs won't let him forget it!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> And I bet the other dogs won't let him forget it!


My dog is saving up for the the new codex. I'm too cheap to get another knight so I'm just going to scratch build the autocannon.

I saw some on ebay for pretty "cheap" unfortunately I've hit my toy cap for this quarter.

Cheers


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

mrknify said:


> My dog is saving up for the the new codex. I'm too cheap to get another knight so I'm just going to scratch build the autocannon.
> 
> I saw some on ebay for pretty "cheap" unfortunately I've hit my toy cap for this quarter.
> 
> Cheers


So your poor dog suffers, because of your fiscal prudence! For shame sir, my children will be going barefoot to facilitate knightly goodness!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> So your poor dog suffers, because of your fiscal prudence! For shame sir, my children will be going barefoot to facilitate knightly goodness!


Sell the children, get a knight and a half instead.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vaz said:


> Sell the children, get a knight and a half instead.


I have them working on a puppy farm, a steady return, gotta think long term!


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Imperial knight companion sold out and imperial knights codex is off of gw


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, the knights are officially up for presale now.

Damnit, I want some. And yet, I am broke, so I shan't have any.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

venomlust said:


> Damnit, I want some. And yet, I am broke, so I shan't have any.


Amen brother!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The new book looks like a major upgrade. Very excited!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Possessing one of the old versions, I'm now wondering if they'll sell the upgrade sprue(s?) separately. 

But I already know the answer's probably 'no'.

Which mostly means GW's not getting any money for it out of me.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> Possessing one of the old versions, I'm now wondering if they'll sell the upgrade sprue(s?) separately.
> 
> But I already know the answer's probably 'no'.
> 
> Which mostly means GW's not getting any money for it out of me.


Just wait till next year, when the next codex comes out with other varients, by then, the upgrade sprues for these should be available!


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm confused. What makes everyone so sure that the Paladin/Errant kit will be obsolete? It's still up on the website as a separate kit from the Warden. It's safe to assume the Warden kit doesn't include the options for Errant and Paladin. Am I wrong?


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm confused. What makes everyone so sure that the Paladin/Errant kit will be obsolete? It's still up on the website as a separate kit from the Warden. It's safe to assume the Warden kit doesn't include the options for Errant and Paladin. Am I wrong?


Your wrong! Paladin and errants will be replaced with dragon slayers! Lol. 

No not really. They are the troops with the new ones heavys. I cant wait to see the fast....


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

Pretty sure it will be just like the Shadowsword and Baneblade kits. Similar but different.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Via BoLS:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

mrknify said:


> I cant wait to see the fast....


It'll just be a replacement sprue with a large unicycle wheel.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

My Fellow Cheesemongers,

Regarding the Knights (and not knowing if anyone else has beaten me to the punch or if it was just a common assumption), I decided to do a little Journalism and contact Forge World in regards to adding the new Knight Classes into Horus Heresy:



> Hi there,
> 
> As you know, Games Workshop is releasing an updated Codex Imperial Knights on the 9th of May. The new book would appear to be a complete overhaul, including three "new" Knights (the Warden and Crusader returning albeit in different forms, with the Gallant as a wholly new type of Knight) and the Knightly Heirlooms.
> 
> I was wondering if Forge World was going to update the Questoris Knights list from HH Book 4 to reflect this - would it be possible to use the new Knights/Knightly Heirlooms/Carapace Guns in 30K?





> Thanks for your email. As far as i'm aware there are no plans to update the questoris knights list for use in 40k. Though the studio may produce an FAQ for this in future!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...





> I think you have this backwards. I was talking about bringing in the new Knights GW is creating for 40K into the Questoris Knights list, not updating the Questoris Knights list for 40K.





> Hi again,
> 
> Apologies for the mix up! Again as far as I am aware there are no plans to do this at the current time. Though We never know exactly what the studio is going to spring on us at any given time!
> 
> Thanks


Well it was worth a try at any rate. So bottom line is - unless you houserule otherwise, the new Knights do NOT work with Horus Heresy, at least until we see an FAQ or an updated Questoris Knights list.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Went to FLGS yesterday near closing hours and the store owner popped the new Knight Book open and we both oggled at the new rules and amazing new artworks


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Brother Cato said:


> My Fellow Cheesemongers,
> 
> Regarding the Knights (and not knowing if anyone else has beaten me to the punch or if it was just a common assumption), I decided to do a little Journalism and contact Forge World in regards to adding the new Knight Classes into Horus Heresy:
> 
> ...


These are the same monkeys in charge of the FAQ's. It's probably the best that these morons are kept as far away from the design studio as possible.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive been told that GW fired their FAQ staff, anyone heard of that ?


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Vaz said:


> These are the same monkeys in charge of the FAQ's. It's probably the best that these morons are kept as far away from the design studio as possible.


So there was a cover up. I guess we'll be seeing a more official answer then soon. Maybe.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> Ive been told that GW fired their FAQ staff, anyone heard of that ?


FAQ staff is a grand title for some call centre fuckwits who happen to enjoy getting paid minimum wage to read emails all day every day.

Like any call centre they'll be in and out within a month for the most part.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stormxlr said:


> Ive been told that GW fired their FAQ staff, anyone heard of that ?


I was told i was getting a train set for my 8th birthday turned out it was a snooker table....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Anyone have the codex? Still waiting for mine


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I'm confused. What makes everyone so sure that the Paladin/Errant kit will be obsolete? It's still up on the website as a separate kit from the Warden. It's safe to assume the Warden kit doesn't include the options for Errant and Paladin. Am I wrong?


You are. The new Imperial Knight kit contains the parts to make a single Knight Paladin, Errant, Gallant, Crusader or Warden.

So the old one is obsolete really. £10 less and you get to make one real choice when modelling it; what gun will it have? The new kit; you have a variety of options;

Chainsword + Gatling Cannon
Chainsword + Melta Cannon
Chainsword + Battle Cannon
Chainsword + Thunderfist (Not 100% sure on this one)
Thunderfist + Gatling Cannon
Thunderfist + Melta Cannon
Thunderfist + Battle Cannon
Battle Cannon + Gatling Cannon
Battle Cannon + Melta Cannon
Gatling Cannon + Melta Cannon

Plus whether you want a Lascannon array or Missile array on top of the Knight, and whether you want a heavy stubber or melta gun for it's shoulder-mounted turret.

Actually bought a Knight in Newcastle today. That is my model budget for this month, and next, done. But after opening the box and perusing what is inside, I can safely say I am very pleased and really looking forward to making the first of House Khord.


LotN


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

@LOTN Yes you can take Fist and Chainsword for 325 points on crusader as far as i remember.
You dont get Lascannon array, you get the Aegis skyfire autocannon with heavy 2.
And to anyone who thought you can upgrade every stubber to melta gun, no you can only upgrade one of the stubbers.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Lord of the Night said:


> Chainsword + Thunderfist (Not 100% sure on this one)
> Thunderfist + Gatling Cannon
> Thunderfist + Melta Cannon
> Thunderfist + Battle Cannon
> ...


Thunderfist + Gatling Cannon - Currently one of my favorite looking combinations.
Battle Cannon + Gatling Cannon - Another favorite, cuz more dakka.
Chainsword + Thunderfist - Probably not the best option but looks rather cool with the right positioning.
Gatling Cannon + Melta Cannon - Probably another weak configuration.

Probably should go about making a Knightly House for my forgeworld. Though looking forward to seeing this house Khord, that you'll be doing.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I would love to see an upgrade sprue, with the carapace weapons and arm variants, but that's not gonna happen. What I noticed is that Knights are now Lords of War, so are worth 2 vp to kill. Which they hadn't been before.


----------

